
Unix History Repository - psuter
https://github.com/dspinellis/unix-history-repo
======
psuter
Paper describing the processes of recovering historical versions, attribution,
and creation of the repo: [https://www.dmst.aueb.gr/dds/pubs/jrnl/2016-EMPSE-
unix-histo...](https://www.dmst.aueb.gr/dds/pubs/jrnl/2016-EMPSE-unix-
history/html/unix-history.pdf)

If you only look at the GitHub repository, look at the branch listing.

(I'm not the author, just an admirer of the work.)

------
magma17
"Latest commit by ken almost 47 years ago"

Ken Thompson, I suppose...

